# Cruze Diesel Acceleration Profiles (Video)



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, though strangely it seems slower than my all stock 1LT RS automatic. Can't feel torque watching a video though. 

Motor did not sounds like a diesel, I would need an exhaust to let everyone know. hopefully there is some tune/parts to improve this 0-60times sometime soon.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You have to drive it to know what it's like. The torque is insane. It's not very noticeable when you're on it constantly, but daily driving, it's simply awesome. You want to pass someone on the highway? Done. You want to haul ass to get out of the way when someone's about to hit you in an intersection? Done. The car just goes. Drive one and you'll see what I mean. It feels like a Trifecta tuned 1.4 Turbo, but with the tune's peak power across a much greater part of the power band.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The torque is crazy in around town driving. Touch the pedal just a bit and it takes off like you kicked it in the sides. It gives the illusion that its real quick, but when you floor it, it's just like a regular Cruze. It would be a lot of fun with a tune I bet. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You have to drive it to know what it's like. The torque is insane. It's not very noticeable when you're on it constantly, but daily driving, it's simply awesome. You want to pass someone on the highway? Done. You want to haul ass to get out of the way when someone's about to hit you in an intersection? Done. The car just goes. Drive one and you'll see what I mean. It feels like a Trifecta tuned 1.4 Turbo, but with the tune's peak power across a much greater part of the power band.


The feeling is just the same with 4 people plus luggage overtaking an 18 wheeler on a single lane country highway. With a country as big as the mainland US and 23 million people we have a lot of them away from the cities.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It feels like a Trifecta tuned 1.4 Turbo, but with the tune's peak power across a much greater part of the power band.


I wouldn't go that far. I was not impressed with the acceleration at all. The car felt like a dog compared to my Cruze. Yes.. the girth was there but it was still going no where fast. I don't think it was faster than my car in stock state...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I was not impressed with the acceleration at all. The car felt like a dog compared to my Cruze. Yes.. the girth was there but it was still going no where fast. I don't think it was faster than my car in stock state...


The point you are missing is the diesel in stock tune seems to be compared to a tuned car. Stock V stock is a fairer comparison as most buyers will leave their car stock. If you choose to modify your car than it would be pointless if it still didn't out perform a car which was never considered a performance car in the first place?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The feeling is just the same with 4 people plus luggage overtaking an 18 wheeler on a single lane country highway. With a country as big as the mainland US and 23 million people we have a lot of them away from the cities.


Just 18 wheels? I heard you have trucks there that pull 3 or 4 trailers at a time. ;-)


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> Just 18 wheels? I heard you have trucks there that pull 3 or 4 trailers at a time. ;-)


Not in cities, Sydney has over 5 million people can you imagine a truck with 5 trailers in a traffic Jam. I will edit this with a link to a utube road train if I can find ons?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qPbtqWowNg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwXd_yONEwI


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Not in cities, Sydney has over 5 million people can you imagine a truck with 5 trailers in a traffic Jam. I will edit this with a link to a utube road train if I can find ons?
> 
> The BIGGEST trucks in the world : Trucking down under - YouTube
> 
> ROAD TRAINS - YouTube



sorry tangent, but those look so cool! i love road trains. 

(back on topic) i can not wait to test drive a cruze desiel


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Not in cities, Sydney has over 5 million people can you imagine a truck with 5 trailers in a traffic Jam. I will edit this with a link to a utube road train if I can find ons?
> 
> The BIGGEST trucks in the world : Trucking down under - YouTube
> 
> ROAD TRAINS - YouTube


That. Is awesome. 

Wonder what those trucks are specced with under the hood.

I went on a tour of the Volvo North America truck plant as part of the company I used to work with. Those engines are monsters - some with 1800-2000 lb-ft of torque.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Aussie said:


> The point you are missing is the diesel in stock tune seems to be compared to a tuned car. Stock V stock is a fairer comparison as most buyers will leave their car stock. If you choose to modify your car than it would be pointless if it still didn't out perform a car which was never considered a performance car in the first place?


It isn't any faster than a stock Cruze 1.4T... It can haul better, can take hills better.. but 0-60 of 8.6 seconds isn't any better than the 1.4T (car mags have 8.0-9.0 secs). I take your point on the tuned Cruzen that isn't fair.. tuned Cruzen are 7.0-7.5 seconds 0-60.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> It isn't any faster than a stock Cruze 1.4T... It can haul better, can take hills better.. but 0-60 of 8.6 seconds isn't any better than the 1.4T (car mags have 8.0-9.0 secs). I take your point on the tuned Cruzen that isn't fair.. tuned Cruzen are 7.0-7.5 seconds 0-60.


The curb weight is what gets it. 150 HP and 3500 lbs...most cars 3500+ lbs have a big ol V6 under the hood and 200+ HP.

Around-town though and pulling hills, etc, the Diesel is really impressive. Too bad it can't tow.

The diesel wasn't meant to be a race car - it was meant to pit against the Jetta in the premium compact class and to pull insane MPG numbers on the highway to compete with hybrids.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The curb weight is what gets it. 150 HP and 3500 lbs...most cars 3500+ lbs have a big ol V6 under the hood and 200+ HP.
> 
> Around-town though and pulling hills, etc, the Diesel is really impressive. Too bad it can't tow.
> 
> The diesel wasn't meant to be a race car - it was meant to pit against the Jetta in the premium compact class and to pull insane MPG numbers on the highway to compete with hybrids.


Well yeah, but it loses out on the refinement category for most buyers unfortunately. Yes it is refined for a diesel, but it is still a diesel . I liked it when we test drove it, but not more than a standard Cruze. I would need a really long commute to ever justify buying one. It is good to see GM take this step though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The curb weight is what gets it. 150 HP and 3500 lbs...most cars 3500+ lbs have a big ol V6 under the hood and 200+ HP.
> 
> Around-town though and pulling hills, etc, the Diesel is really impressive. Too bad it can't tow.
> 
> The diesel wasn't meant to be a race car - it was meant to pit against the Jetta in the premium compact class and to pull insane MPG numbers on the highway to compete with hybrids.


I actually sold a 3800 V6 Commodore with a 5 speed manual to buy the Cruze Diesel. The Cruze weighs almost the same as the Commodore has 37f/l more torque and about 40 less HP. On a flat road Commodore was faster, but put them on a reasonable hill and that torque is in the favour of the Cruze. I loved that Commodore and with both petrol and LPG fuels it was really cheap to run. I used LPG about 80% of the time as you had to use petrol sometimes to keep the fuel system. operating. But 250,000 trouble free KM later and a great deal on the Cruze is why I sold it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Shrug. I thought it sounded pretty nice and felt like it pulled down the road like a 10-yr-old V6. Not amazingly fast, but not bad either.

It's certainly more refined than most small, screamy 4-cylinder engines (I'll include the 1.4T automatic with that).

NVH was VERY well isolated in the Cruze Diesel cabin, much moreso than the regular Cruzes are, and they're probably the quietest in the cheap small-car class. Outside, yeah, that engine's a lot louder than VW's. It's their first small diesel in a while - they'll get it quieter.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> ...Around-town though and pulling hills, etc, the Diesel is really impressive. Too bad it can't tow...


But it can tow over 2000 lbs, provided you have an owners manual that's not from North America. Apparently there's a space-time paradox in N. America that alters the laws of physics and changes the owners manual.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> But it can tow over 2000 lbs, provided you have an owners manual that's not from North America. Apparently there's a space-time paradox in N. America that alters the laws of physics and changes the owners manual.


2 things too remember:

1) The NA Cruise uses a different and apparently louder engine than everybody else.

2) If you look at my garage and compare the air intake to the radiator the NA one is a lot smaller which could cause a problem when towing.

By the way towing on my diesel is:

1200kg (2645 lbs) if trailer has brakes

750kg (1645 lbs) if trailer has no brakes.


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Aussie said:


> 2 things too remember:
> 
> 1) The NA Cruise uses a different and apparently louder engine than everybody else.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's impressive. I bet the NA diesel could pull 1000-1500 lbs with no trouble. The radiator might be an issue, but OTOH most people who know what they're doing will add a transmission cooler for towing, which might help. Maybe can't pull 2,600 lbs, but I think a small camper would be okay. 

At least I hope so, because that's one of the main reasons I wanted a Cruze diesel. I have a little 1100 lb camper that I pull and my Vibe only gets 21 mpg on the highway with it. I was hoping the Cruze Diesel would do over 30 mpg so I wouldn't have to stop every 200 miles for gas.


----------

